# After BIOS-Upgrade, I can't (UEFI-) boot anymore



## rainer_d (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have a HP DL380 G9, that I boot from an internal SmartArray Controller provided RAID1 into FreeBSD 10.1 amd64.

I have upgraded the BIOS to the 2015-10 release and on reboot, I now get a message that /boot/loader.efi can’t be found.

I can legacy boot it into mfsbsd and the file is there.

How can I fix this? Or how can I debug this and why is this failing in the first place? I cannot easily re-install the OS.


----------



## rainer_d (Nov 18, 2015)

A bit more info: this server has two controllers, the SmartArray and a H240, which provides 8 disks in a JBOD, which I combined into a RAIDz2 pool.
When I re-run the installer, it thinks the first disk of the zpool also contains a GPT partition scheme, with UEFI boot partition etc.
On 2nd thought, this might be because there previously was FreeBSD installed (it just can't boot ZFS from the UEFI-BIOS, so I still needed a RAID).

Now, I re-installed FreeBSD nevertheless, hoping that this would fix it. It didn't.
Before reinstalling, I had tar'ed everything to a file on a remote server, so I restored the data (it wasn't much).

To get it to boot again, I had to offline the first drive of the pool and delete the partitions and destroy the GPT...

Then, it actually booted again.

Strange that this wasn't a problem before....


----------



## tingo (Nov 18, 2015)

It sounds like the BIOS upgrade made the BIOS worse than before when it comes to using GPT disks.


----------



## rainer_d (Nov 18, 2015)

There's already a hotfix of sorts (post 2015-10-SPP), which I can't apply because it needs either Linux or Windows to run the update-software.
The reason I deployed the updated firmware was a controller lockup and subsequent reboot.
The previous generation of the JBOD controllers (H220) were just re-branded LSI HBAs that identified as such.
The H240 identifies as ciss. 
But we're a HP-shop (is that a HPE-shop now?), so I can't just go and buy an actual LSI-controller.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 18, 2015)

rainer_d said:


> There's already a hotfix of sorts (post 2015-10-SPP), which I can't apply because it needs either Linux or Windows to run the update-software.


Assuming you can take the system down for a bit, couldn't you just boot off a live Linux distribution on a USB stick and apply the update?


----------



## rainer_d (Nov 18, 2015)

I will have to look into that, yes.
Will just have to do it via iLO. And after this "adventure", I'm not exactly thrilled at the prospect of installing another update. Nor is the customer, whom I have to ask for downtime again...


----------

